# This is the last day to get ‘The [CR0]’ before they’re gone forever



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 18, 2020)

> I was hoping to sell 100 of these limited edition T-Shirts, and we’re almost there!
> Today is the last day that these shirts and hoodies will be available, so please consider supporting Canon Rumors directly and pick up one of these limited edition, never-to-be-seen-again shirts, and hoodies!
> *Check out ‘The [CR0]’*



Continue reading...


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 18, 2020)

Please tell me you plan to wear a CR shirt to the Canon booth at NAB... and have a friend with an iphone handy. 

and as soon as my shirt arrives I’ll go bragging about it on the fb page


----------



## photographer (Feb 18, 2020)

Two sweatshirts ordered. Thank you for reminding.


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2020)

Something with 7.1 

Like Spinal Tap, My Canon goes to 7.1
or
Canon, 7.1 on the Richter Scale
or
...never mind.


----------

